# Seerosen von Schädling befallen



## imetzler (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

meine Seerosen sind leider von Schädlingen befallen. Ich habe im Forum gesucht und Begriffe wie __ Seerosenblattkäfer etc. gefunden. Wer kann genau sagen, was da meine Seerosen befallen hat und was ich dagegen tun kann. Chemie will ich aber nicht einsetzen, denn ich habe Fische (und viele andere Tiere) und der Teich ist direkt an meiner Terasse.

(Bilder: siehe Attachments)

Tschüss,

Ingo


----------



## zaphod (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seerosen von Schädling befallen*

Hallo Ingo, 

in den verschiedenen Fundstellen müssten aber auch Gegenmaßnahmen beschrieben sein, oder? 

Aber egal, ja das sind Larven des SB-Käfers, gegen die hilft effektiv (IMHO) nur rechtzeitiges Entdecken der erwachsenen __ Käfer vor Eiablage, der Gelege oder der Fraßspuren mit anschließender Teichbegehung und peniblem Absammeln der Larven. 
Wenn Du die Blätter leicht aus dem Wasser hebst und mit dem Zeigefinger der anderen Hand über die Larven streichst, bleiben die meist am Finger hängen. Einen Eimer mit ein wenig Wasser befüllt neben Dir treiben lassen und die Larven in den Eimer schnipsen (oder gleich zerdrücken, ist noch ekelhafter als bei Blattläusen), den Eimer gut im Auge behalten, denn die Biester sind recht schnell wieder draußen.
Und wenn Du Dir sicher bist, dass Du alle erwischt hast, geh nach ein paar Tagen nochmal rein und sammel den Rest ab. Wenn noch ausreichend unbefallene Blätter da sind, vielleicht die zerfressenen Blätter entsorgen - ansonsten läuft wenigstens das Regenwasser gut durch die Löcher ab... 
(Hatte die Viecher vor kurzem auch wieder, daher schreib ich das grad so detailliert.)

Auf der Blüte sind wohl nur Blattläuse - Läuse zerdrücken oder Blüte abschneiden, was halt angenehmer ist... - mit Wasserstrahl abspritzen soll auch funktionieren, damit verteilst Du die Läuse aber eher auf eine größere Fläche und andere Pflanzen.


----------

